# The Making of A Chef



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

While this isn't a cookbook, it is an eye-opener to what it takes to "master the heat at CIA in NY". I'm about 3/4 into the book and Michael Ruhlman, a food journalist, takes an inside peak at CIA by becoming a culinary student and writing this documentary style book.

Totally worth reading and I look forward to reading the next installment - The Soul of a Chef.

Cheers.


----------



## apprenticed (Mar 16, 2005)

Dear Pumpkingrl,

I have to tell you that 'The Soul of a Chef' is by far one of the most important books in my culinary library... I continue to reread it as I travel further into the world of cooking, and I discover something new every single time.

It is an incredible read....

I Look forward to what you have to say about it in the future


----------



## in france (Mar 16, 2005)

soul of a chef....think like a chef/Colichio....becoming a chef/dornenburg&page....culinary artistry/dornenburg&page...... All are great..happy reading!!!!


----------

